# Driver station front pane mock up



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

*Driver station front panel mock up*

I got most of the parts for the panel mocked up. I did a panel layout in solidworks and then made a .dwg file so I had exact dimensions to work with while in the shop. What do you think? The switch on the top right is main power. The knob below is for voltage adjust. The knob below that is a selector switch to choose between female banana plugs, xlr, or posts for alligator clips. I wanted to have options, while keeping it safe and only having power to the hookup desired. The switch below the ammeter is for the brakes, with an adjustment pot below it. The track direction switch is to the right of that with a fuse holder below it. I'm still missing the colored washers for the posts, but they should be here soon. I've also built most of the variable supply. Once finished, hopefully tomorrow, I'll wire it all up and test it out.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Being totally honest....

Aesthetics:

I have mixed feelings on the large stereo-looking knobs, but I think if you are going to use those, you could find some better looking toggle switches to compliment them.

Since you have so many controls, I think you will want some spiffy nameplates that identify each control. 

Controls:

I think you went way overboard, but that is ok, and I like that this hobby allows us to do that. 

When I was researching different options, I found this website, and decided that's what I wanted. http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/Driver_Station.htm

I did not end up building that, mostly because I didn't have a clue how to do it, even with the instructions shown. I went with just one set of connections, a direction switch, and a brake on/off switch, and I was very pleased with my accomplishments. For my next table, unless I re-use my existing stations, my stations will just have 3 connection points for a controller.

I hope you don't take this as being negative, because it is far from that. I like switches and dials that serve purposes, and everything you have incorporated does just that. I just think that some things can be done track-wide, instead of at each station. And while flexiblity in controller hook-ups isn't bad, for my track, I just know that everyone will be using my controllers, so I don't need to have so many options.

And what are you going to do when Crimnick shows up with his 120V 3-prong set-up?  

Seriously, if you take this wrong, I am going to be major bummed. I thoroughly enjoy your enthusiasm, and I am not trying to dampen it. Your track build and others here have motivated me to start fresh with a new track. 

You should build these stations, and maybe my aesthetics comments will be of value. My controls comments are, well, just for future reference, because I think a year from now, you may be going 'that was a bit of overkill', but like I am, still pleased that you did what you wanted to do.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Scafremon said:


> Being totally honest....
> 
> Aesthetics:
> 
> ...


No offense taken whatsoever. That will probably not be the final layout. Remeber, I run an R&D mechanical/electrical engineering lab. This is just my first article to get a feel for the layout. I don't really care for the knobs either, but they looked cool at the store and since I paid for them, I threw them on. Also, I am going to get rid of the ammeter, totally poinless and consumes too much space. I want to add LED's for the power on, brakes on, and the control select (not sure, I want to keep that feature though, I think I would rather just make up adapters that are external to the station and can adapt any hookup. That will also free up some space, so I can get a smaller box. I had fun building it, That's what I do for a living, make things work. I'm sure the second round will be totally different, we'll see.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

AcesFull said:


> No offense taken whatsoever.


Cool.  

I know you are pretty much set on the voltage adjustment for each lane, based on another discussion thread, but I wanted to throw this out.

Do you think locating the dials for adjusting each lane's voltage in a central area might be a good option? Since part of your reason for this feature is to control your kid's power allotment during their learning curve, maybe having control of the control would be good. From a competitive race scenario, allowing one person to casually bump their lane voltage up might be tempting. 

Maybe put the voltmeters at each station, but have the control knobs located at a main control panel. 

This partially stems from what I am envisioning for my next track. I'm thinking about having a main power 'cart', that includes the power supply and the computer, plus some additional controls for the overall track, such as a lane direction switch. Maybe even an X10 device to control lighting for the track area.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Scafremon said:


> Cool.
> 
> I know you are pretty much set on the voltage adjustment for each lane, based on another discussion thread, but I wanted to throw this out.
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that, I was just thinking the same thing, how easy for someone to adjust mid race unnoticed. I think I will build a power substation per say, that will switch between independant variable supplies controlled within, by me, and a single variable output for all lanes. That way when the kids want to play, I can switch them over to lower power and still be able to increase their power as they get better, but for races, everyone is garaunteed the same power, that is also adjustable. I will still wire for variable brakes and direction though. guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

How about knobs and labeling similar to this?


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Scafremon said:


> How about knobs and labeling similar to this?


Nice  My wife just told me that my station looks 70's with those knobs. That's it, it must be changed!!! 1 xlr input, brake switch and control and a fuse holder at each station. Main substation below the table.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Total geekfest. I also see pokey stuff which you know bothers me. All the knobs and meters are a bit gratuitous and over the top and don't really serve a purpose for the racing experience (track + car + driver). Some lessons in poka yoke principles would seen warranted and would avoid the 30 hours of training required to hook up.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

The knobs, switches, and meters may not enhance the actual racing experience, but pre-race they could be fun to set-up. They can also be fun to build, educational, and can add another level of enjoyment to the track building process. They may not be appealing to everyone, just like dioramas with lil people fishing in lakes, or pit areas where no actual work on cars is being performed.

Barometers!

That's what these driver stations really need.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

I just love to build stuff. But like I said earlier, I am going to simplify drastically. Just wanted to see if I could do it.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sort of reminds me of my myspace picture...


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> Sort of reminds me of my myspace picture...


And that's just the outside look. You should see the wiring diagram for her.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete McKay said:


> Sort of reminds me of my myspace picture...


 
:lol: LMAO! :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Qwik! Someone dial 911 stat!

I'm laughing so hard I cant breathe!

Good one Pete.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Again it comes down to what you want to do with your track. A totally geeked out drivers station with everything up to and including fuzzy dice, welded chain steering wheel controllers, biometric fingerprint readers, and independent DVD players at every station are just the thing for some folks. If that's that kind of theme you are going for then proceed at full speed and we'll stand back and prepare to be wowed. 

My approach to drivers stations is mostly functional. I start by identifying what I want and do not want and then design something that both meets the need and is aesthetically pleasing. For example,

1) Safety first. All drivers stations should be independently protected with a fuse or circuit breaker. Ideally, provide a light or buzzer that alerts the driver to a blown fuse or popped circuit breaker. 
2) Universal connectivity for anyone who shows up with an off the shelf 2-wire or 3-wire controller with alligator clips. 
3) The drivers station must be color keyed to the lane that it corresponds to (red-white-blue-yellow). 
4) The drivers station hookups must be color keyed to the track wiring standard, white for power supply main, black for track feed, and red for brake. The order on the drivers station must be white-black-red.
5) The power supply main (white) hookup at the drivers station shall never be immediately adjacent to the brake (red) hookup. 
6) Nothing should protrude above the surface of the drivers station. This includes hookup conductors, switches, lights, meters, etc.
7) At least 24" of table frontage should be provided for each driver. Ideally, some additional separation between stations is nice for tables that can accommodate it. 
8) Provide a place at the drivers station where the driver can stow his controller when it is not in his hands. When the controller is stowed it should not interfere with the track operation or movement of people around the table. Ideally, enough space should be provided to allow the driver to securely place his tape roll, dremel, and small tool/parts kit used to perform emergency repairs during a race. 

I also keep in mind what I expect in terms of operating the track. I try to ensure the drivers station design helps promote the operational behavior I expect. For example:

1) Controllers and any other race "stuff" are never allowed to rest on the track (or scenery) even if the track power is off. 
2) Drivers cannot do extensive tuning and repair at the drivers station. 
3) Drivers are not allowed to leave their junk (tape roll, dremel, air can, small tool/parts kit, etc.) at the track when they are not using the lane.
4) The drivers station should not have any settings that the user needs to make when changing lanes between heats.

Your criteria may differ widely from mine. This should at least explain why I don't expect or want things like adjustment knobs, burn in strips, direction switches, meters, etc., at the drivers stations. I just want it to be as simple and mistake proof as possible for drivers to use the track under race conditions. I hate drivers leaving junk at the track or placing stuff like controllers or tools on the track. A drivers station cluttered with whiz bang bells and whistles but without a place to stow my controller is going to encourage bad behavior.

Finally, to quote the genius Albert Einstein, who could have been talking about drivers stations for all we know:

_Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler.
_


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Again it comes down to what you want to do with your track. A totally geeked out drivers station with everything up to and including fuzzy dice, welded chain steering wheel controllers, biometric fingerprint readers, and independent DVD players at every station are just the thing for some folks. If that's that kind of theme you are going for then proceed at full speed and we'll stand back and prepare to be wowed.
> 
> My approach to drivers stations is mostly functional. I start by identifying what I want and do not want and then design something that both meets the need and is aesthetically pleasing. For example,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. I agree with you on pretty much everything. My current station size is 24"x8", 2 on each side of the table 4' apart, as seen in a previous post. Question: could you post a pic of your setup? Thank you.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Agreed - great insight into driver's stations. :thumbsup: 

Those should be the specs for every club track, and food for thought for every home track.

I look forward to the day when my mom shows up on a holiday, we fire up the track, and she complains because she has no place to put her tape roll and dremel.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> Sort of reminds me of my myspace picture...



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...that is so freakin' halarious Pete. RALMAO :lol: 

Bob...zilla


----------

